# Your solitude is welcome.



## MateuszMoś

Could you please translate me this sentence into Polish. 

I know "to be welcome" :

1)mogący (czymś) dysponować, mający pozwolenie,
2)być mile widzianym.


----------



## Rusak963

MateuszMoś said:


> Could you please translate me this sentence into Polish.
> 
> I know "to be welcome" :
> 
> 1)mogący (czymś) dysponować, mający pozwolenie,
> 2)być mile widzianym.



Why don't you try translating it yourself first? Is this sentence the only one you got or is it a part of an excerpt? If so, then please provide that excerpt.


----------



## MateuszMoś

This sentence adjoins with the other one but I wave aside it because it does not provide any clue.
"Twoja samotność jest mile widziana" 
What is your opinion ?


----------



## mantes

This sentence has no sense, or this is some kind of poetry. To be honest, I don't know it's correct, but in normal language I never heard a phrase like this.


----------



## jazyk

Masz prawo do samotności?


----------



## BezierCurve

Hard to tell... 

It can either mean "Oh, you're yet another lonely man? Why don't you join our little club then?" or "When you're sick with people around you it's good to be alone for a while" or "Hey, stranger. I'm happy to see no ring on your fingers." etc.

I think the best translation will be possible if you give some more context.


----------



## BezierCurve

Is that a line from the lyrics of this song, Mateusz?


----------



## MateuszMoś

BezierCurve said:


> Is that a line from the lyrics of this song, Mateusz?




Yes.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

MateuszMoś, please provide the full lyrics. The sentence you provided does not make sense on its own.


----------



## BezierCurve

You just click here.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Nie wiem czy to ma sens po polsku, ale to zdanie przetłumaczyłbym jako: _Twoja samotność jest mile widziana._


----------



## MateuszMoś

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> Nie wiem czy to ma sens po polsku, ale to zdanie przetłumaczyłbym jako: _Twoja samotność jest mile widziana._




I thought so having written the same text above.


----------

